# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Ferizaj: Pezullohet nxënësia për shkak të shamisë

## gimche

*Suspendohet Nxënësja - 15.04.2010 - Shkolla e Mesme -TEKNIKE (Pjeter Bogdani) Ferizaj

Shkolla e mesme teknike i ka mbyllur dyert e saj për nxënëset që bartin shami!*

----------


## Edvin83

> *Suspendohet Nxënësja - 15.04.2010 - Shkolla e Mesme -TEKNIKE (Pjeter Bogdani) Ferizaj
> 
> Shkolla e mesme teknike i ka mbyllur dyert e saj për nxënëset që bartin shami!*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJpHCd1_OGs


Nuk jam dakord qe te ndiqen standarde te dyfishta duke perjashtuar ato qe mbajne shami, e duke mbajtur ato qe veshin rroba prostitutash. Por e kuptoj friken e atyre drejtoreve duke pare egersine e fanatizmit fetar qe po mundohet te na ktheje ne mesjete me inkuizicone e prerje kokash...

----------


## gimche

Suspendohet një nxënëse shkaku që barte shami, kjo gjë nuk ndodhi në Afrikën e Jugut mirpo në mes të Evropës në sy të 90% Muslimanëve të Kosovës, përderisa para pak javësh Britania e Madhe lejoj që shamia të bartët nëpër institucionët publike, ketu në Kosovë ka njerëz mbi ligjin të cilët shikojnë t'a mbajnë pozitën me diktaturë, poashtu edhe në Gjermani shamia lejohet dhe pyetja që duhet shtruar vetvetes është a po shkojmë ne drejt Evropes dhe apo synojmë ne integrim Evropian apo Evropa qenka e prapambetur dhe ajo synon integrim në Ballkan?!

----------


## Kinney

"Suspendohen"?
na e perktheni pak.

epo kot nuk e ka emrin "Shkolle TEKNIKE" dhe jo "Medrese Arabe".

Kot e nxjerr numrin 90% muslimane ne kosove gimche,
a nuk jane po keta "muslimane" qe bejne pjese tek 90% qe nuk lejojne shamine neper shkolla?

----------


## bindi

> Nuk jam dakord qe te ndiqen standarde te dyfishta duke perjashtuar ato qe mbajne shami, e duke mbajtur ato qe veshin rroba prostitutash. Por e kuptoj friken e atyre drejtoreve duke pare egersine e fanatizmit fetar qe po mundohet te na ktheje ne mesjete me inkuizicone e prerje kokash...


mbase ktyre drejtorave i pelqejne ato vajza ,qe ne shkolle vijne me mini funde,perndryshe nuk do te mund t,ia hedhin syte shalve te tyre...!

----------


## gimche

> "Suspendohen"?
> na e perktheni pak.
> 
> epo kot nuk e ka emrin "Shkolle TEKNIKE" dhe jo "Medrese Arabe".
> 
> Kot e nxjerr numrin 90% muslimane ne kosove gimche,
> a nuk jane po keta "muslimane" qe bejne pjese tek 90% qe nuk lejojne shamine neper shkolla?


Jo në njëjës është

Në Gjermani "Medrese Arabe" janë ato shkolla që lejojnë shamitë?!

Fatkeqësisht po, mirpo ata janë me injorancë fetare për mendimin tim, ngase raste të tilla me shami ke edhe në Pejë mirpo nuk janë të përjashtuara, kështu që ky rast tregon se ka njerëz që meritojnë atë që i ndodhi Cimës.

----------


## Kinney

> kështu që ky rast tregon se ka njerëz që meritojnë atë që i ndodhi Cimës.


bravo, ketu me pelqeve,
pra kush nuk eshte pro islamit meritojne te rrihen e te vriten.

ka faj anton kcira pastaj.

----------


## Edvin83

> Jo në njëjës është
> 
> Në Gjermani "Medrese Arabe" janë ato shkolla që lejojnë shamitë?!
> 
> Fatkeqësisht po, mirpo ata janë me injorancë fetare për mendimin tim, ngase raste të tilla me shami ke edhe në Pejë mirpo nuk janë të përjashtuara, kështu që ky rast *tregon se ka njerëz që meritojnë atë që i ndodhi Cimës*.


Aha...dmth ne rast se ne mbrojme lirine tone do te sulmohemi me thika???
Mire qe po tregoni se cfare planesh keni per ne, ne menyre qe ne te marrim masa dhe t'u perzeme te gjitheve per ne Arabi! Atje e keni vendin talibane te ndyre! Larg nga trojet shqiptare dhe mos u ktheni kurre me ketu!

----------


## uvejsa

> Aha...dmth ne rast se ne mbrojme lirine tone do te sulmohemi me thika???
> Mire qe po tregoni se cfare planesh keni per ne, ne menyre qe ne te marrim masa dhe t'u perzeme te gjitheve per ne Arabi! Atje e keni vendin talibane te ndyre! Larg nga trojet shqiptare dhe mos u ktheni kurre me ketu!


Ekstremiteti prodhon ekstremitet.
Perderisa ne ne menyre ekstreme na mohohen lirite elementare, normalisht qe edhe ne pastaj pavetedije kalojme ne ekstremin tjeter.
Ja p.sh. ti me nje fjale qe tha parafolesi u bere aq ekstrem sa qe i perjashtove shumicen e shiptareve nga vendelindja e tyre dhe fillove ofendove edhe Arabine e larget, qe nuk e ka haberin se kush je ti.

Turp eshte per Kosoven ne shekullin 21 me tu mohu e drejta e arsimit!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Aha...dmth ne rast se ne mbrojme lirine tone do te sulmohemi me thika???
> Mire qe po tregoni se cfare planesh keni per ne, ne menyre qe ne te marrim masa dhe t'u perzeme te gjitheve per ne Arabi! Atje e keni vendin talibane te ndyre! Larg nga trojet shqiptare dhe mos u ktheni kurre me ketu!


edvin nje shekull na ka sundu shkau na ka shkel me kemb dhe na ka torturu ne menyrat me qnjerzore dhe nuk ka mujt me naj ndal shamin e as plisin e bardh dhe nuk ka mujt me na largu nga trojet tona 

nese ti je i aft me na largu neve nga trojet tona te cilat i kemi mbrojt me gjak gjat shekujve urdheno ne do te presim  , e di se ke deshir me na largu mirpo te premtoj se kjo deshir nuk do plotsohet kurr 

 gjithmon ka pas njerz te till te cilet jan mundu mi zhduk shqiptaret mirpo sja kan arrit asnjeher nje gje te till andaj as ti nuk do kesh sukses

pa marr parasysh se qka ka vepru ky drejtor edhe pse ja ka ndalu per momentin ajo vajz prap do vazhdoj shkollimin sepse ajo shkoll nuk eshte e drejtorit e as e qeveris se kosoves  por eshte e te gjithve sepse ate e ka ndertu vet poplli

----------


## Edvin83

> edvin nje shekull na ka sundu shkau na ka shkel me kemb dhe na ka torturu ne menyrat me qnjerzore dhe nuk ka mujt me naj ndal shamin e as plisin e bardh dhe nuk ka mujt me na largu nga trojet tona 
> 
> nese ti je i aft me na largu neve nga trojet tona te cilat i kemi mbrojt me gjak gjat shekujve urdheno ne do te presim  , e di se ke deshir me na largu mirpo te premtoj se kjo deshir nuk do plotsohet kurr 
> 
>  gjithmon ka pas njerz te till te cilet jan mundu mi zhduk shqiptaret mirpo sja kan arrit asnjeher nje gje te till andaj as ti nuk do kesh sukses
> 
> pa marr parasysh se qka ka vepru ky drejtor edhe pse ja ka ndalu per momentin ajo vajz prap do vazhdoj shkollimin sepse ajo shkoll nuk eshte e drejtorit e as e qeveris se kosoves  por eshte e te gjithve sepse ate e ka ndertu vet poplli


Deri tani nuk iu referuat vetes si Shqiptare por si "myslimane". Dhe prape e them--"Fanatiket fetare te te gjitha feve, JASHTE nga trojet shqiptare! Ne nuk ju duam! Ikni ne "parajsat" tuaja ku mund te prisni koka e te therni njerez per fjale goje"

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Deri tani nuk iu referuat vetes si Shqiptare por si "myslimane". Dhe prape e them--"Fanatiket fetare te te gjitha feve, JASHTE nga trojet shqiptare! Ne nuk ju duam! Ikni ne "parajsat" tuaja ku mund te prisni koka e te therni njerez per fjale goje"


jam njeri qe besoj ne nje zot i cili eshte i patemeta jam musliman
dhe kombi im eshte shqiptar atdheu im eshte shqiperia dhe gjuha ime eshte shqipja

ti nuk na don dhe kurr nuk na kan desht anti shqiptaret dhe skllavet mirpo ne ende jemi ketu

ata qe therrin dhe vrasin njerz e dhunojn femij sot po deshmohen ne mbar boten se kush jan

shokit ketu jam me shekuj dhe askush ket vend nuk ma ka dhuru por e kemi mbrojt me gjak dhe do e mbrojm per sa te ket jet nders ty dhe te gjith ata qe e ndiejn veten trima si ti urdheroni ejani dhe na largoni nese keni mundesi

une ketu kam lind dhe ketu do vdes dhe nuk ka bir nane qe me largon nga ketu te gjall

----------


## Black_Mamba

> Deri tani nuk iu referuat vetes si Shqiptare por si "myslimane". Dhe prape e them--"Fanatiket fetare te te gjitha feve, JASHTE nga trojet shqiptare! Ne nuk ju duam! Ikni ne "parajsat" tuaja ku mund te prisni koka e te therni njerez per fjale goje"



Duhet me fillu prej disa moderatoreve ketu si psh prej Toni77_toni qe eshte kunder shqiptareve dmth qe moderon nje forum shqiptar dhe qe disa nga ju e quani shqiptar veten dmth ju moderator te ketij forumi e lene me popullin ku nuk kemi shum kontakt me ta,me ju ketu kemi kontakte gati se xhdo dite,por perseri ju kam shiku kur vjen puna per fe jeni te paret qe u jepni verejte te kota,kur nuk dini te jepni pergjigje,por pergjigje eshte "PARALAJMRIM" e pse,pse ky antar ne thot dicka kunder papes i cili tregoi se PAPA nuk e perkrah Kosovon por Serbin.

Ndoshta jam jasht teme krejt,po sidoqoft tema ishte kthyer ne kete kahje.

----------


## gimche

*PD: Largimi nga shkolla për shami, i jashtëligjshëm*

Partia e Drejtësisë e ka mirëpritur vendimin e Qeverisë për të emëruar Rexhep Bojën, të ngarkuar me punë në Ambasadën e Republikës së Kosovës në Riad të Arabisë Saudite, ndërsa e ka konsideruar si shkelje e të drejtave të femrës, ndalimin e punësimit dhe të arsimimit të femrave të mbuluara myslimane. Këto komente në emër të Partisë së Drejtësisë i bëri nënkryetari i kësaj partie, Amir Ahmeti.

“Emërimi i Rexhep Bojës, si diplomat i parë kosovar në Lindjen e Mesme në këtë rast në Arabinë Saudite, do të jetë një faqe e re e raporteve mes Kosovës dhe kësaj pjese të botës, aq më tepër që në këtë rajon ka mjaft shtete që nuk e kanë njohur ende shtetin e Kosovës”, tha Ahmeti. /mesazhi/

----------


## ChuChu

> Suspendohet një nxënëse shkaku që barte shami, kjo gjë nuk ndodhi në Afrikën e Jugut mirpo në mes të Evropës në sy të 90% Muslimanëve të Kosovës, përderisa para pak javësh Britania e Madhe lejoj që shamia të bartët nëpër institucionët publike, ketu në Kosovë ka njerëz mbi ligjin të cilët shikojnë t'a mbajnë pozitën me diktaturë, poashtu edhe në Gjermani shamia lejohet dhe pyetja që duhet shtruar vetvetes është a po shkojmë ne drejt Evropes dhe apo synojmë ne integrim Evropian apo Evropa qenka e prapambetur dhe ajo synon integrim në Ballkan?!



E kujt i plasi qe ne Gjermani lejohet shamia?
ja ta sjell dhe une Turqine psh, as aty nuk i lejojne keto te turpshmet tuaja te mbajne shami neper shkolla. Hajde mos beni gam-gam gjthe kohen tani. Te qenit muslimane vjen me doza te medha grindavecizmi dhe urrejtjeje.
 :mace e verdhe:

----------


## gimche

> E kujt i plasi qe ne Gjermani lejohet shamia?
> ja ta sjell dhe une Turqine psh, as aty nuk i lejojne keto te turpshmet tuaja te mbajne shami neper shkolla. Hajde mos beni gam-gam gjthe kohen tani. Te qenit muslimane vjen me doza te medha grindavecizmi dhe urrejtjeje.


Krahasimi midis Gjermanisë dhe Turqisë është analogji e madhe.
Turqia është vendi i fundit që mund të hyj në BE, kurse Gjermania as që diskutojmë për të.
Ne si shtet a duhet t'i shikojmë vendet e zhvilluara dhe të integruara apo duhet të marrim mësim nga ato të prapambeturat?
Pyetja ime ishte e qartë ne si Ballkan a synojmë integrim Evropian apo Evropa synon të integrohet në Ballkan?
Keto ditë ishte edhe një lajmë ku në parlementin evropian në Bruksel kishte femer me shami, kurse ne shitemi më të mençur se ata!
Bravo mentalitet "shqiptari"
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=124113

----------


## mia@

> Krahasimi midis Gjermanisë dhe Turqisë është analogji e madhe.
> Turqia është vendi i fundit që mund të hyj në BE, kurse Gjermania as që diskutojmë për të.
> Ne si shtet a duhet t'i shikojmë vendet e zhvilluara dhe të integruara apo duhet të marrim mësim nga ato të prapambeturat?
> Pyetja ime ishte e qartë ne si Ballkan a synojmë integrim Evropian apo Evropa synon të integrohet në Ballkan?
> Keto ditë ishte edhe një lajmë ku në parlementin evropian në Bruksel kishte femer me shami, kurse ne shitemi më të mençur se ata!
> Bravo mentalitet "shqiptari"
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=124113


Per cfare intergrimi flet ti, kur keta muslimane  nuk duan te intergrohen, por te sjellin traditat, zakonet, e prapambetjen e vendit te tyre ne Europe??
Intergrim do te thote te futesh ne rrjedhen e jetes se nje vendi. Ti pershtatesh, dhe te respektosh traditat e kulturen e tyre.


Per temen ne fjale s'po flas fare me mire se njesoj do fshihet postimi..

----------


## Nice_Boy

_E përkrah vendimin e drejtorit të shkollës teknike dhe është për të ardh mirë dhe një mësim për të gjith drejtorët e shkollave të tjera të Kosovës me marr mësim sado pak dhe me vazhdu në këtë mënyr. Të gjith ato që duan me na sjell talebanizmin në Kosov duhet me i largu nga gjithcka që veprojn në Kosov. S'na duhen neve Arabia këtu


Shamia ja humb bukurin femrës shqiptare. 

Sa gjynah që nuk i leni të rriten me kohën por i ktheni me vite mbrapa.









Feja e shqiptarit është SHQIPTARIJA ohh gim talebani._

----------


## busavata

shamija , nuk duhet ti pengoj askujt per deri sa nje person e mban me vullnetin dhe deshiren e tij..qoft ajo per shkaqe religjioze apo te tjera..
ky drejtori nuk ka pas te drejt ta prejashton vajzen nga shkolla.

----------


## gimche

> _E përkrah vendimin e drejtorit të shkollës teknike dhe është për të ardh mirë dhe një mësim për të gjith drejtorët e shkollave të tjera të Kosovës me marr mësim sado pak dhe me vazhdu në këtë mënyr. Të gjith ato që duan me na sjell talebanizmin në Kosov duhet me i largu nga gjithcka që veprojn në Kosov. S'na duhen neve Arabia këtu
> 
> 
> Shamia ja humb bukurin femrës shqiptare. 
> 
> Sa gjynah që nuk i leni të rriten me kohën por i ktheni me vite mbrapa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taleban = Nxënes
Dhe aspak nuk ofendohem me këtë fjal, ani pse ju e thoni në atë që të më ofendoni.
Pasi je "ekspert" i arsimit çfarë mund të na thuash për shkollat evropiane dhe tolerimin e tyre ndaj shamiave a do të thotë kjo se ato shkolla janë shëndërruar në shkolla talebane?!
Si e shpjegon ti faktin se në parlamentin evropian ka femer me shami? A do të thotë kjo se BE-ja është shëndërruar në një organizatë talebane?!
Shqiptaria nuk është religjion mirpo komb, andaj mos u mundo ta bësh veturen aeroplan sepse një gjë e tillë është e pamundur, Religjioni e ka vendin e vet, Kombi vendin e vet, e pastaj edhe gjërat tjera mirpo Kombi asnjëherë nuk do të bëhët religjioni, e as religjioni Komb, njeriu i posedon të dyjat.
Shko lexo pak, e mos u merr veç me emocione tua të prishura dhe të ndryshkura nga komunizmi se e di që ty të vjen rënd kur sheh femra me shamia nëpër qytetet e Kosovës mirpo nëse s'të pelqen Kosova mbathja, i lirë je edhe ti edhe kushdo, kjo me çef është, mundesh me zgjedh ndonjë kombësi tjetër p.sh bëhu Serb se ashtu kshtu plot shqiptar po ka qe po marrin pasaporta nga Serbia edhe shko atje, as nuk i sheh me shamia, as nuk merresh me keto probleme.
Nuk e kom me të poshtëru mirpo atij nacionaliteti i përshtatësh më mirë

----------

